# Creating Your Individual Golfing Style!



## jrod014 (Jun 12, 2006)

Creating Your Individual Golfing Style​
Some people that are just starting to play golf think that they only have to copy Tiger Woods or another golf professionals every swing and voila! They will be playing golf just like them! 

Don’t you wish it were that easy? 

No two people swing their golf clubs the same way. Due to the fact that everyone is different, each person develops their own set of muscles. If you use someone else’s golf methods who has a different build and different muscles, then their golf swing will probably not work for you. Golf is an individual game. You need to find your own way to play golf and then go for it. 

It may be a waste of time to completely copy someone else, but a professional can help you learn to overcome your own faults and help to make corrections. Be sure that you hire someone who will work with your swing instead of someone that tries to teach you a completely different swing. 


Just A Quick Sidenote: Isn't this information really useful? It is really hard to
find top quality information about it, so I decided to share a part of what I have
learned about this ... keep reading!

Make sure that your pro is a great golf player. You also don’t want a pro that just stands and watches you swing. You want someone who will show you how to get out of the hazards and some other more difficult shots. Then you will be getting more for your money. 

When you play golf and you need to make a shot, decide how you are going to play the shot. Don’t change your swinging method each time you play a bad game of golf. 

Actually, some of the golf techniques are basic principles and need to be carefully followed. However, it is impossible to make a shot while thinking of numerous other things like how you are standing, where the ball is, keeping your focus, etc. 

Here are two tips to help your basic golf game. 

Balance is the foundation of playing golf no matter what shot you are making or what club you are using. Balance is a necessity in hitting the ball. 

Keeping your eye on the ball is another basic tip. Ensure that your stance lets you see the ball the whole time. 

Develop your own golf game gradually that works for you. When you start playing successfully, make sure that you give the beginner who is trying to copy you the above advice! 


OK, now that you have finished reading this article I want you to find more
resources on this subject. Within just a short period of time you will have all of
the anwers that you need!

*P.S.* Visit my blog for more golf tips. Also get your hands on a *FREE **Golf Ebook *Visit my Blog today before the offer expires!http://golferguy.blogspot.com/


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Keeping your eye on the ball is another basic tip. Ensure that your stance lets you see the ball the whole time.


How then, are there numerous blind golfers who can break 100?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> How then, are there numerous blind golfers who can break 100?



Funny you should ask that. I was running through a practice drill the other week where I was hitting golf balls with my eyes shut. This really tests your set up and swing as you cant rely on what your eyes are telling you, what your body is doing at the time.

Try it, you may be amazed.


----------

